# Correct Procedure Code



## pbarrera (Dec 7, 2010)

Good Morning

I recvd new cath code list, however the first 3 new cath codes are listed incorrectly on the list i recvd via email, The first 3 listed codes on the sheet are 

93541 Right Heart Cath Including measurements of oxygen saturation and cardiac output when performed should read Procedure code 93451.

Also 93542 Left heart cath including intraprocedureal injection for left ventriculography imaging and supervision should read 93452

Also 93543 Combined Right and Left Hrt  cath including intraprocedural injection for left ventriculography,imaging and supervision and interpretation when performed should read 93453.

Please correct accordingly this is from the 2011 cpt code book i recvd


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 7, 2010)

pbarrera said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I recvd new cath code list, however the first 3 new cath codes are listed incorrectly on the list i recvd via email, The first 3 listed codes on the sheet are
> 
> ...



Oops!  My fingers lately want to go to a different key that where my eyes wanted them to go.  Thanks for seeing that and I will correct it.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## pbarrera (Dec 7, 2010)

*correct procedure codes*

You are welcome


----------



## pbarrera (Dec 17, 2010)

12-17-10

good morning jim

could you please send me the billing sheets for the new cath codes

happy holidays


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 17, 2010)

pbarrera said:


> 12-17-10
> 
> good morning jim
> 
> ...



Need your e-mail address.

Jim


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 17, 2010)

Jim would you mind sending me the information as well, I would greatly appreciate it.

kelly.bazarte@trinityhealth.org


----------



## pbarrera (Dec 21, 2010)

*billing sheets*

Good morning

can someone please send me a copy of their billing sheets for the new cath codes to see how to set them up  
 MY EMAIL IS  BXGAL@PTD.NET


HAPPY HOLIDAYS
patty


----------



## qot9949 (Dec 21, 2010)

*new cpt heart catherization codes*

could someone send me a list of the new heart catherization codes for 2011--thanks
Elsie.Calhoun@HCAhealthcare.com


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 7, 2011)

Could I please get a copy of the new Cath codes. Thank you nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------

